# Giesemann or Coralife T5 HO bulb?



## bababooey (Nov 9, 2011)

I just made the switch to giesemann bulbs and could not be happier. While I don't think my plants are growing any better due to the new bulbs, they *look* much better to me. What I mean by that is if you take my old bulbs (aquaticlife and catalina stock bulbs) and look at the tank...then switch out to giesemann bulbs the colors look much more vivid and balanced. Doesn't mean the plants themselves change at all, just the way they look to you - color perceived by us is just reflection of light.

In my tank, I am using 2x midday and 1x aquaflora. Most people with 2 bulbs run one of each.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

I have Coralife and ZooMed bulbs, and I really only notice a difference in color between different type bulbs. Plant bulbs and daylight bulbs from both manufacturers seem to be pretty similar to my eye. But the ZooMed plant bulbs do have a bit more of a pink hue where the Coralife daylight bulbs have a more blue color. This does make my fishes have a different sort of iridescence to them, but my plants look the same and seem go grow well under either brand. Never used the German bulbs, but only because they are not available where I live.


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

bababooey said:


> n my tank, I am using 2x midday and 1x aquaflora. Most people with 2 bulbs run one of each.


In my Dual bulb fixture, I have 1 midday and 1 aquaflora. I really like how it looks - green and reds of both plants and fishes pop! Some also like the ATI bulbs from what I hear but i've never persoanally tired it.


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

On my Tek I use the Giesemann Midday and the Giesemann Aqua Flora. It looks great and works well together.

Dan


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I love my Giesemann bulbs. I have just one aquablue+ lighting my 75gal vivarium and the plants are doing VERY well. My broms are even the reddish colors you get with high light. Love the color too.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

I vote for Giesemann after having used 4 other brands.


----------



## Rev_jim_jones (Sep 25, 2011)

The Geissman Seem to Hold their Color Better over the Useful life So that is what I orefer now.


----------



## 5BodyBlade (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I'm going to go with the giesemanns. Do you guys have any sites that you order them from that have been any good?


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

ReefGeek is where I ordered them (and also where I returned them; my fixture was not efficient enough for them).

http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5_Fluorescent/Bulbs/Giesemann/


----------



## mgumaer (Aug 6, 2011)

I just got some from Aquacave. It seemed like their price was good once shipping was included. Bulbs arrived very quickly, well packed and in good shape. I got two mid day and two aquaflora for my 4 bulb fixture. 

Matt


----------

